# Como pruebo un motor de lavarropas



## Foreverlogan (Nov 13, 2009)

Amigos de este foro.
Quisiera saber si alguien puede ayudarme en la conexion de un motor ufesa de un lavarropa al que me regalaron conjuntamente con su capacitor.
Es un motor que tiene 2 velocidades de giro (lavado y centrifugado).
El problema es que no tiene datos de como se conecta.
Tiene una ficha con 5 terminales.
Tengo idea que uno es neutro y los otros se distribuyen para las dos funciones de centrifugado y lavado ya comentadas.
Les dire que mis conocimientos en estas "artes" son casi nulos, pero de a poco se va aprendiendo.
Aguien me menciono que con un tester se puede llegar a saber cual es neutro y cuales son los cables para las otra conexiones. Asi mismo me quedaria la duda de saber donde va el capacitor.
Agradezco de antemano cualquier ayuda y/o sugerencia la respecto.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## jorger (Nov 13, 2009)

Aquí hay algo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/motor-lavadora-conexiones-hacer-13782/


----------



## Foreverlogan (Nov 13, 2009)

Esimado Jorger.
Agradezco mucho tu respuesta. 
Lo que mas me ha sorprendido es la velocidad con que la has puesto ya que el mensaje practicamente lo acabo de poner.
Y te dire que ya fui a la pagina que me has dado y me resulta que no la entiendo muy bien ya que el motor es distinto al que yo expongo.
Tal vez sea mejor para mi si alguien me enseñara brevemente a como usar un tester y asi poder lograr saber el destino correcto de los 5 cables. Ademas con ello lograria el conocimiento necesario para no tener que molestar a nadie cuando me suceda algo similar con otro motor.
Saludos nuevamente.


----------



## diego_z (Nov 13, 2009)

y es dificil che , si pondrias mas datos por ejemplo la ficha dibujada de frente con los colores correspondientes para los cables seria mas facil ayudarte , te comento que e bobinado varios de estos y depende el fabricante los ponen de una u otra forma estos picaros ,


----------



## Foreverlogan (Nov 13, 2009)

Gracias por tu interes.
Voy a tratar de subir a la brevedad una foto del motor y del capacitor.
Tal vez asi sea mas fácil la tarea.


----------



## Foreverlogan (Nov 15, 2009)

Disculpen la tardanza. Es que no pude hacer funcionar mi camara digital y opte por sacar algunas fotos con mi celular. Si bien la definicion no es la misma tal vez sea mejor que nada.


----------



## bruno88 (Mar 14, 2011)

hola este es mi primer mensaje y recurro a esta pagina para ver si alguien me puede orientar un poco, debido a que he estado buscando por la red soluciones a mi problema pero quedo cada vez mas confundido.. mi problema es el siguiente tengo un motor de lavadora automatica que me dieron y no tube la posibilidad de ver como estaba conectado ni de encotrar los diagramas del motor.. quiero hacerlo funcionar en la velocidad mas lenta para automatizar una puerta y necesitaria saber como puedo identificar las bobinas de trabajo  con el tester y saber cual es la bobina de arranque para poner el condensador, la ficha tiene 7 cables .. se agradece cualquier tipo de ayuda desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2011)

Si no tiene carbones , tres cables son de una velocidad , 3 cables de la otra y el septimo sería masa.

Identificalos con un tester y usá un capacitor de unos 16 uF por 300 Volts

**********************************************

Si tiene carbones , dos cables son del campo , otros dos del rotor , más dos del sensor de velocidad y el último de masa (siempre son amarillos con verde o viceversa). Éste no usa capacitor.

Saludos !


----------



## bruno88 (Mar 15, 2011)

dosmetros despues de desarmar el motor para ver como estaban los bobinados he descubierto que tiene un termocontacto que debe ser para proteger al bobinado de sobrecalentamientos
de ahi reste dos cable por lo que me quedaron 5 que estoy seguro que son las bobinas lo que me gustaria saber es que valores de resistencia deben tener los bobinados de arranque y los de trabajo para poder identificarlos...


----------



## capitanp (Mar 15, 2011)

> saber es que valores de resistencia deben tener los bobinados de arranque y los de trabajo para poder identificarlos...


 

Tienen el mismo valor por que el motor es bipolar (gira para los dos lados) 

si mas no recuerdo

uno es comun, otros son los dos bobinados con un punto medio para la otra velocidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2011)

Claro , los dos puntos medios de ambos bobinados están unificados en un solo cable.

Saludos !


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 15, 2011)

bruno88 dijo:


> por lo que me quedaron 5 que estoy seguro que son las bobinas



De esos 5 cables, uno es el comun, generalmente esta solo en el conector, luego 2 son de baja velocidad ( cada uno de eosos dos gira el motor en un sentido) y los otros dos los de alta velocidad (centrifugado)


----------



## bruno88 (Mar 17, 2011)

logre hacer andar el motor!! gracias gente por desburrarme un poco je saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 17, 2011)

bruno88 dijo:


> logre hacer andar el motor!! gracias gente por desburrarme un poco je saludos




Me alegro, podrias decirnos o subir una imagen de como lo conectaste?
Saludos!


----------



## bruno88 (Mar 17, 2011)

te cuento que para identificar cuales eran las bobinas segui lo que me dijieron ustedes luego guiado por el esquema que encontre y ayudado por una lampara incandecentede 60w   conectada en serie (para no quemar nada por las dudas) probe las conecciones hasta que encontre las dos velocidades luego conecte el capacitor en serie con un extremo de una bobina y el otro extremo de bobina a la fase y el cable comun que venia en un terminal aparte a neutro y andubo perfectamente


----------



## Del Norte (Mar 1, 2014)

Hola Amigos. Quiero conectar un motor de lavarropas fuera del mismo para probarlo. Se trata de un motor con 3 cables y en otro sector tiene 2 mas muy finos (creo que se trata de un protector térmico) Los colores de los cables son Negro, Amarillo y Blanco.
Gracias por una pronta respuesta. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2014)

Los lavaropas emplean varios tipos de motor, y cada uno una conexión distinta.

¿ Fotos del Motor ?


----------

